# Were to find cool transfers for my store.



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

I need to add a book with pre made transfers to sell in my store. Is there a few sites I can go to so I can get up to date designs and have them on hand.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Many of the custom transfer makers on this list, including Pro World, sell stock transfers as well. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## VarsitySwag (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm interested in what you find. Please post any company you may have found.


----------

